

Towards an information-centric political philosophy - chadk
http://chadkohalyk.com/blog/2013/08/26/information-politics/

======
wmf
Jaron Lanier's books are must-reads in this area.

~~~
chadk
Already on the list. Thanks for the rec.

Though, that is the technologist's take. I wonder if there is work done from
the traditional political philosophy department?

